# warning:Goober Guys, Molly Maid



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Goober Guys peanut butter and Molly Maid fruit jams are both sold in Chiang Mai. 

From the bottom of a Goober Guys jars I had found I was eating small rocks. 

From the last of a jar of Molly Maid strawberry jam was a shard of glass about the size of two teeth.


----------

